

Oracle's port of DTrace to Linux is not DTrace - bcantrill
http://dtrace.org/blogs/ahl/2011/10/10/oel-this-is-not-dtrace/

======
sliverstorm
Per the author's own post:

 _Yesterday (October 4, 2011) Oracle made the surprising announcement that
they would be porting some key Solaris features, DTrace and Zones, to Oracle
Enterprise Linux._

Key word: _would be_.

It's been a week since they announced they have decided to port it, its'
probably been in development for 2 weeks, and the author is upset it's not
mature. Hmm...

~~~
bcantrill
You're missing an essential bit here: _the use of DTrace damaged the system_.
This violates the Hippocratic promise of DTrace: to do no harm.[1] This
transgression should not be written off as a youthful indiscretion of the
port, for it reflects that those undertaking it do not understand this most
essential of constraints. And to be honest, I'm personally astounded that a
port with such modest ambition could be so busted: if you can't get the
syscall provider right, FBT, SDT, USDT and so on will remain firmly out of
reach.

[1] <http://dtrace.org/blogs/bmc/2005/07/19/dtrace-safety/>

~~~
apaprocki
There's a difference between an implementation which clearly violates the
intended design and a tricky bug that is breaking something. Without knowing
exactly why it is broken, it just seems to be a missed first opportunity for
them to wow everyone. I'd be more concerned if it stayed broken more than a
short period of time now that it has been publicly pointed out to them. It
would be helpful if the Oracle guys posted the most efficient way for users to
funnel them bug reports.

~~~
adamleventhal
... or if they posted the source code...

